# Toast



## zeppelin04

I opened task manager after my laptop loaded and saw a program called toast running then it shortly disappeared.  I have no idea what this program is.  Should i be concerned about this?

I saw mixed results during a google search.  Was ranging from trojan to a program that hp includes with their computers.


----------



## johnb35

Well, do you have an HP computer?  How old is it?  Did you have at one time Roxio installed on it?


----------



## zeppelin04

It is an hp netbook. Should be about 3 years old by now. When I do a restore it has roxio video player included.


----------



## johnb35

I know toast is part of roxio.


----------



## zeppelin04

That's good to know. I recently did a factory restore and haven't removed all the included programs yet.

Next time I get a laptop I hope to find one that isn't filled with preinstallrd programs.  Just windows.


----------



## johnb35

zeppelin04 said:


> Next time I get a laptop I hope to find one that isn't filled with preinstallrd programs.  Just windows.



That will never happen!!!!


----------



## zeppelin04

That is the part I don't like.  Not sure of a good way to work around it. Aside from checking every program and uninstalling each.


----------



## PCunicorn

johnb35 said:


> That will never happen!!!!



A lot of the boutique laptop companies like main gear have lappys without crap pre installed. But of course they are usually heavy, loud, and expensive.


----------



## jamesd1981

Most factory built machines come bundled with crap, If you don`t want to sit and go through it all try this free program called slim computer.

http://www.slimcomputer.com/


----------

